# Office 2000 Installation Path



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I need to alter the install source path for Office 2000. I have a workstation that had MSO installed with an admin level account. Now, whenever a standard user logs on they cannot acces the install media (MSO2K needs this thie first time an app is run).

So, where the heck is the setting for this?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

There should be an option when you install it.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Try the attached tool - Office Local Installation Source Tool....not sure it's exactly what you need.

But you can change the path in the registry at:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Delivery\SourceEngine\Downloads
Look for the Sources subkey..should just be able to change the value to the new path


----------

